# Snowboarding is not gangster.



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Quit sagging your pants. a wet ass doesnt mean you are good at snowboarding. massive jackets and massive snow pants don't mean shit when it comes to your skill level at all. the sad thing is i have seen more people wearing all of the latest gear eat shit than others... fuck it...


----------



## Sobek305 (Nov 13, 2008)

less guy watching, more snowboarding =)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

alright so if you wear baggy clothes you automatically think you're a gangster? God who doesn't love sterotypes? Also sounds like have some racist beliefs and that's never cool.

"of course I'm gonna say I'm a thug but that's because I came from the gutter and I'm still here!"


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I thought snowboarding wasn't Ganster too...until I was involved in a glide-by.

Who cares, just enjoy your own progression.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

KEEP SNOWBOARDING GANGSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im gonna make a t-shirt.

theirs all kinds of different clicks and shit in snowboarding these days if you dont like or dont want to be a part of one then dont.

alot of people dont like the bib pant and bolle goggles look but we dont start a thread about it hating on people who do like dressing like that.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn, guess I've got to leave the 9 and 40s at home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Perpetual3am said:


> Yeah I thought snowboarding wasn't Ganster too...until I was involved in a glide-by.


hahahaha! :laugh: well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Damn, guess I've got to leave the 9 and 40s at home.


damn straight :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Why does baggy mean gangsta? I know a lot of gangsters and none of them wear big baggy clothes. They dress better than anyone I know.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Why does baggy mean gangsta? I know a lot of gangsters and none of them wear big baggy clothes. They dress better than anyone I know.


http://www.explorenewengland.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/IMG_0823.jpg


Now that's gangstaa


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> http://www.explorenewengland.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/IMG_0823.jpg
> 
> 
> Now that's gangstaa



HAHAHA!

I would totally tap that


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> http://www.explorenewengland.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/IMG_0823.jpg
> 
> 
> Now that's gangstaa


hahahahahahh WORDDD

where can I get that shit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Damn, guess I've got to leave the 9 and 40s at home.


lol shit i better get those outta my car/whip/ride haha:laugh:


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

have you seem the tech nine videos 
thats about as gangsta as it gets and those guys are steeeezy as hell
i dont think their asses get too wet


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> http://www.explorenewengland.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/IMG_0823.jpg
> 
> 
> Now that's gangstaa


Actually I would call that right there an instrument of TERROR.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

sup mang, why you hatin on my vibe.
Look if im thugged im thugged, just cuz you cant swing with mah crew dont mean we aint hot.
Its you sucka. I do what i do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

id totally be that guy wearing the baggy clothes... if i could afford them. i just like the baggy clothes. im not trying to be gangsta, those are just the clothes i like.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

NYCboarder said:


> http://www.explorenewengland.com/travel/explorene/specials/ski/blog/IMG_0823.jpg
> 
> 
> Now that's gangstaa


looks like a stargate SG1 outfit


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

first of all......what exactly is the standard to be considered "gangsta" (that's how it's spelled right?????) lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

falconis said:


> looks like a stargate SG1 outfit


Dun be dissin on SG1 bish


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> first of all......what exactly is the standard to be considered "gangsta" (that's how it's spelled right?????) lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the opposite of you :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

PopN said:


> Also sounds like have some racist beliefs and that's never cool.


Come on now, where did he say anything racist in the OP? I think "gangsta" looking snowboarders are pretty dumb too (if you can afford snowboarding, you're probably not "from da streets")... but as long as they're not causing any problems, to each his own.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

stoked4sno said:


> Quit sagging your pants. a wet ass doesnt mean you are good at snowboarding. massive jackets and massive snow pants don't mean shit when it comes to your skill level at all. the sad thing is i have seen more people wearing all of the latest gear eat shit than others... fuck it...


Sooooo you saying we wear tight ass pants and jackets? Do you? Yea, shut it. 

I wear what is comfortable, I don't wear the biggest more oversized clothes I can get, I wear comfortable clothes which is not tight but is loose. I wear dress shirts for work, and when I'm not at work I wear my relaxed clothes. Same for snowboarding, I will wear loose clothes that is comfortable. And just because people can afford top of the line or what gear makes them comfortable, is no reason to be hating because you can't. 

Those who talk the walk talking shit and try to wear the best franchise billboard down to their diapers and suck balls can be called posers. Those who wear it and don't talk the shit, but snowboard whether good or not, are snowboarders.

Snowboarding is and never was, defined "gansta". Only when people started jumping on the bandwagon using bandana's did they start to label them "gansta". You're just taking the whole loose clothing and newest gear as as "gansta" and attacking anyone wearing what they want, you should learn to stop giving a shit what others wear.

Tell you what, stop wearing worn out jeans that you paid 20 bucks for at american eagle or abercrombie to get holes in them, and do it the hard way like wearing them in the event of wrecking your motorcycle real legit holes like I did during an unfortunate event, and we'll call it even. Whatever? Exactly. 

This thread is about as useful as your vomit you generated when being all to stupid and wasted to not make sense of drinking that "warm" beer your sober buddies handed you that mysteriously wasn't part of the 12pack you bought that night.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Sooooo you saying we wear tight ass pants and jackets? Do you? Yea, shut it.
> 
> I wear what is comfortable, I don't wear the biggest more oversized clothes I can get, I wear comfortable clothes which is not tight but is loose. I wear dress shirts for work, and when I'm not at work I wear my relaxed clothes. Same for snowboarding, I will wear loose clothes that is comfortable. And just because people can afford top of the line or what gear makes them comfortable, is no reason to be hating because you can't.
> 
> ...


look. i wasnt exactly bitching about the sagging in general. im just tired of cocky kids. (and to the guy who said anything about me being racist i was talking about white kids anyway). all i hear is kids talking sooo much shit on a lift before a run (while wearing their "awesome" and sagged gear) and just being in the way while i try to snowboard. im no pro and im not saying i've never wiped out before. i live in alaska. we only have one spot to board in town... its a small place and usually crowded. just tired of cockiness. you have a good point though and i understand that i should not really even care. it just gets old.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

stoked4sno said:


> look. i wasnt exactly bitching about the sagging in general. im just tired of cocky kids. (and to the guy who said anything about me being racist i was talking about white kids anyway). all i hear is kids talking sooo much shit on a lift before a run (while wearing their "awesome" and sagged gear) and just being in the way while i try to snowboard. im no pro and im not saying i've never wiped out before. i live in alaska. we only have one spot to board in town... its a small place and usually crowded. just tired of cockiness. you have a good point though and i understand that i should not really even care. it just gets old.


Like they saying goes, Karma is a biotch. No need trying to tell them to stfu, the snow will do it when they eat it realizing they ain't all that hot. All part of the growing up process for people to eat their pride and realize "you know what I ain't the hot shit and I don't care to be I'm just here for me and me only"


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i think its funny how everyone takes stuff like this so offensively 
its just one persons opinion and even though it was stupid of him to make a thread about it it doesnt matter what he thinks because these threads are pointless 
everyone wear whatever you think looks cool and it doesnt matter what haters who are more concerned with your clothes than actually riding think


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Whatever happened to wearing clothes that fit? You know, not too tight, not too baggy. I must be way out of style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Whatever happened to wearing clothes that fit? You know, not too tight, not too baggy. I must be way out of style.


that's old school


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Rocan said:


> the opposite of you :cheeky4::cheeky4:


First off I was being serious.....what constitutes being gangster...and who's really gangster? And if you are what makes you so gangster? Just curious 

And for the record I can't claim to be gangster


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha,

Who cares what other people wear.

As long as it isnt vulgar to me then im cool with it.


----------



## FunkyRooster (Nov 18, 2008)

My shit is a little baggy. I didnt know I would work up such a sweat falling and thought I wanted to be able to wear more under the pants. But the coat I got was on sale as a year old model and I couldnt pass it up. A bit baggy but its fine. I dont get off the bunny hill yet :laugh:

If only those kids that are on your hill came here...then you could really tell em how you feel. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Seedy J said:


> Come on now, where did he say anything racist in the OP? I think "gangsta" looking snowboarders are pretty dumb too (if you can afford snowboarding, you're probably not "from da streets")... but as long as they're not causing any problems, to each his own.


Are you kidding me? Baggy clothes and things of that nature are part of the culture in the hood. If you're not getting shot at by a car filled with people, you really don't need to be saying "Hey, they're gangsters!" I mean, there are plenty of rich white kids who dress like that and everyone just calls them fashionable. 

And sitting here using terms like "gangsta" and "in da hood" just sort of makes people look ignorant, as well. You make it seem like everyone from the streets is uneducated and uses improper grammar, and that's a stereotype which stems from being uneducated about the subject matter, and guess what? Prejudice, and that in itself is just a broader term on the definition of racism. 

Also, take my word for it... I've spent a good deal of my life in the projects, and I've personally sold bags of cocaine worth over a G. A lot of people in the ghetto can afford whatever the hell they please, but their problem is that they're addicts and choose to spend their money on drugs, and that's the only reason most of the people I've met in my life are still in the ghetto. The difference with me is that after I started smoking marijuana I didn't NEED, and really only smoked on social occasions and it never developed into that so called "gateway" drug that it's allegedly supposed to be.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

PopN said:


> And sitting here using terms like "gangsta" and "in da hood" just sort of makes people look ignorant, as well. You make it seem like everyone from the streets is uneducated and uses improper grammar, and that's a stereotype which stems from being uneducated about the subject matter, and guess what? Prejudice, and that in itself is just a broader term on the definition of racism.


Thanks for that. Someone needed to say it. Having it come from you with real world experience carries some weight.

If it's not to personal, what got you into riding?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Thanks for that. Someone needed to say it. Having it come from you with real world expecience carries some weight.
> 
> If it's not to personal, what got you into riding?


Oh, of course that's not too personal. I love talking about riding and my experiences, that's why I'm here in the first place. 

I was always big on skateboarding from the time I was maybe seven or so, and got my first real board around that time period, but the problem is mostly that I'm from the east coast and it does snow a lot... So, nothing to do in the winter, really. New England has a terrible mindset (At least in my neck of the woods) for skating. No indoors facilities anywhere. So when my friend offered to take me to a mountain, I jumped on the chance a few years back. 

I was never really good at skateboarding, but I took to snowboarding like it was natural for me and I started watching some videos of pros from the Forum team and guys like that, and just wanted to keep getting better and better and go bigger. It's a rush, I love it. Got a local sponsor last year and here I am. Fun stuff = D 

What's your snowboard life story?


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

fuck these kids who think they tough and good at boarding by the way they dress. same with the skiers. step up your own game and they wont say shit, i promise you that. these 17, 18 year olds, even several years older that can milk there mommys money will fall eventually. ego will only go so far bro. don't let it get to you. 

some people i know might not act or look tough "gangster or however you want to call it" but i assure you they will show you what's up if you really want it.

i have yet to meet someone in my life "acts or looks" tough that auctually is. the quiet ones that dont try to impress people by looks id worry about.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wondering why it even matters what the fuck other people wear? Is it so important to hate on everyone elses style but your own? When I look at people I don't judge their style, I'm more interested to see how they ride and popssibly if they know of any cool little features to hit that I didn't think of.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

PopN said:


> Oh, of course that's not too personal. I love talking about riding and my experiences, that's why I'm here in the first place.
> 
> I was always big on skateboarding from the time I was maybe seven or so, and got my first real board around that time period, but the problem is mostly that I'm from the east coast and it does snow a lot... So, nothing to do in the winter, really. New England has a terrible mindset (At least in my neck of the woods) for skating. No indoors facilities anywhere. So when my friend offered to take me to a mountain, I jumped on the chance a few years back.
> 
> ...


nice congrats on the sponsorship. If you don't mind me asking how does that work? do you ride competitively for the company? and what is in it for them? reason I'm asking is b/c I was interested in maybe one day doing that. although I have to get much better, I'm sure the competition is rough. 

Or is it more of who you know not what you lol? what do I have to do!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

just have fun and ride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Perpetual3am said:


> Yeah I thought snowboarding wasn't Ganster too...until I was involved in a glide-by.
> 
> Who cares, just enjoy your own progression.


lmao a glide-by


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I could give a shit less what other people (or myself for that matter) are wearing. Just dress for the conditions, and to hell with what anyone else thinks. Yeah, treating snowboarding like a fashion show is pretty gay... but that's just part and parcel of being young... you know, the whole superficial, materialistic bag. You grow out of it. I see alot of young girls out there who obviously spent an hour doing their makeup before coming to the hill... but I don't fault them for it. They're just insecure kids. As far as I'm concerned, it doesn't matter if you're in a $1500 wardrobe, or BUM equipment shit... as long as you're warm and killing it (for whatever your skill level is), you get my respect.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> nice congrats on the sponsorship. If you don't mind me asking how does that work? do you ride competitively for the company? and what is in it for them? reason I'm asking is b/c I was interested in maybe one day doing that. although I have to get much better, I'm sure the competition is rough.
> 
> Or is it more of who you know not what you lol? what do I have to do!


I was sponsored local for mountain biking, all I did was go ask the shops about it and present a resume.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

It so matters what you are wearing, dont want to ride the wrong slope with the wrong colored bandanna. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

My pants are baggy and keep me supper warm. Used to have a huge Columbia jacket but realized what a lack of a powder skirt can do. 
As for talking "smack"... hell ya, but only about where the best powder spots are


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> I was sponsored local for mountain biking, all I did was go ask the shops about it and present a resume.


awesome thanx. You just gotta get out there and ask I guess right? Nothing wrong with that....I'm gonna give it a shot wish me luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The gangsta thing does`nt bother me; nothing people wear bothers me. Only rude behavior pisses me off. I can give people a look that makes them think I am unbalanced and packing a 9 under my coat; they pretty much give me a wide berth....:thumbsup:


haha, and who's the gangsta?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The gangsta thing does`nt bother me; nothing people wear bothers me. Only rude behavior pisses me off. I can give people a look that makes them think I am unbalanced and packing a 9 under my coat; they pretty much give me a wide berth....:thumbsup:


he calls it a smile :laugh:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seedy J said:


> Come on now, where did he say anything racist in the OP? I think "gangsta" looking snowboarders are pretty dumb too (if you can afford snowboarding, you're probably not "from da streets")... but as long as they're not causing any problems, to each his own.


 Huh?? I can afford snowboarding, don't ride cheap shit either and I live in Paterson NJ, straight ghetto can't get any more gansta then that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> awesome thanx. You just gotta get out there and ask I guess right? Nothing wrong with that....I'm gonna give it a shot wish me luck!


Videos help a lot. that's how i got it done. I'll tell you what, next time I'm in the NY area, I'd love to film and edit for you. Other than snowboarding and owning kids on CoD4, I love filming and editing.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice thnx!! Where aboouts are you from? Cod4 is the shit...its so addicting I forget to sleep when I play that game


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Nice thnx!! Where aboouts are you from? Cod4 is the shit...its so addicting I forget to sleep when I play that game


Maine VIA Boston... Usually find myself in NY a couple times a year, though so I will surely let you know next time I'm up. If you ever wanna play CoD on Live my gamertag is PopN LvLcTateo so feel free to add me.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Def...fkin xbox is broken right now...the door first started getting stuck, then it would freeze and eventually it became unplayable. Its like the 4th one that's gotten replaced


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Def...fkin xbox is broken right now...the door first started getting stuck, then it would freeze and eventually it became unplayable. Its like the 4th one that's gotten replaced


Oh, yea. know what that's like. I've had to replace a few, too. The one i have in my room right now doesn't even have a case on it. Sounds scary as hell lol


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol well it is running cooler


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok kid's my take on this "Ganstarisim", I believe some of the wording might be wrong by the original poster but I do agree with what he's saying.My sources for this whole thing is first Im Latino, second live in the so called "Hood" and third in my younger day's was involved in alot of criminal activity. *Fisrt* Baggy clothing is not Gansta, it originate's from prison inmate's,why? when your locked up you get what they give you that mean's you might get bigger clothing, since you can't wear a belt cause it's considered a weapon your pant's sag, usualy you hold your pant's up with drinking straw's. *Second* white kid's walking around dropping the "N" word after every sentence followed by,"Naw mean" is not Gansta. I dont' have a problem with these kid's White/Black or Latino who wear baggy clothing cause of culture reason's meaning being true to Hip Hop.:thumbsup: The problem is because you watch video's, walk with a swagger and think your the roughest shit on the planet, that's where the issue come's in. I see it all the time even in the Ghetto, some of the kid's never seen rough time's and they front, it's a joke:laugh:. getting shot or shooting someone is definately not Gansta, who the hell want's the get shot? Now back to the topic. Baggy clothing in snowboarding is comfortable, period.I wear baggy clothing while riding, but wear closer fitting clothes while lounging, yes sometime's my jean's are a little tight:laugh: I do agree wear whatever you want as long as your having fun and progessing. Also one more thing, people who still live in the ghetto are not there cause they have drug problem's, I live there and never smoked dope or anything in my life. I'm sure there is a drug problem in surburbia also.Let's remember that ghetto's are formed thru oppresion,lack of skill's and education. In my oppinion the real Gansta's are the politician's, who tell you what you can and can't do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

laz167 said:


> In my oppinion the real Gansta's are the politician's, who tell you what you can and can't do.


werd to that, my brotha!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

this is how they look like 








the wanabe gangster


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You gotta admit though, some of those Forum & Technine riders are serious about it, and it's pretty fucking hilarious. But really, everyone judges everyone else, and it's always good to see a variety of styles on the mountain so you have something to keep you entertained in the liftline.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

what about if i deal drugs and carry a gun am i allowed to wear baggy pants?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What if I'm actually in a gang. Then is it ok for me to be gangsta while I snowboard?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

The "problem" isn't clothes. The "problem" isn't music. The "problem" isn't economics, race, language, or education. The real "problem" is nothing more than a poorly managed identity crisis. Every one on this forum has been, or still is going through, that process while growing up. Some people go through it their entire life. It can take a lot to be comfortable in your own skin. Hell, ask Michel Jackson, Madonna, Oprah, etc. They reinvent themselves every 6-months. People who are not comfortable with who they are will try on different social identites. Often this is where "absurdity" sits in. 

We have all seen it. The white suburban kid, in the woods on the side of a mountain, decked out with hundreds of dollars in snowboard gear, trying to act like he just stepped out of Boys in the Hood or something. He calls his white friends "*****." He walks with a swagger. He talks a big game. The "absurdity" here is the extent to which this show is a _contrived_ and _forced_ identity. This most often happens with the 16 - 22 year old range. Yes, it is a "fake" personality. Yes, anyone with half a brain and a sense of the real world can see right through it. However, these people are trying to live a meaningful existence just like everyone else in the world is. Just like you are, and just like I am. Yes, it may be obvious that these people are being really "inauthentic," but who are we to really say that their attempts at a meaningful life are "wrong?" Again, it is a process all of has been through in some form or another. I would hope that those who have gone through the process to be a little more understanding of those who still are. 

*"We are all born naked. The rest is drag." -RuPaul*

Some naked people are putting on "gangsta" clothes today. What is your costume?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

This was standing in front of me in the lift line at Hunter on Saturday:









I couldn't resist taking a pic :laugh:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Mpd that is awesome..did they get to see you ride though? and show them that being a snowboarding gangster is doing what you actually came to do on the mountain RIDE LIKE A BAT OUT OF HELL!!!!! 

and Snowbun that is fkin funny! he is so confused I can't tell where he thinks he is. First off: is that a cotton hoodie? no jacket? Does he know snow comes from water haha 
even if its a jacket I still want to assume its a hoodie haha

and that white flap? is that a surrender flag? Goggle cleaner? hahaha

I ran into a group too this weekend. 4 guys all in regular cotton hoodies, and get this JEANS!!!! I'm gliding into the lift and they are cutely throwing snow balls at each other...real gangsta..oh wait one of the hoodies had $$ signs on it...he must be faster

I'm having too much fun with this


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

PopN said:


> Also, take my word for it... I've spent a good deal of my life in the projects, and I've personally sold bags of cocaine worth over a G.


Thanks for typing that, I needed a laugh. "I've personally sold bags of cocaine worth over a G" :laugh::laugh:

Your street cred just sky rocketed :thumbsdown:

silly rabbit


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Poignant, and well observed Sedition...We all wear costumes.. Fascinating Captain.:thumbsup:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> Poignant, and well observed Sedition...We all wear costumes.. Fascinating Captain.:thumbsup:


Thanks, but I really can't take credit for it. I was just applying someone else's thoughts to this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Possible troll running around here or what haha!

may i remind you that dudes a freestyle skier. their kind are "gangster" or at least from my friends that dress like that .

i hate smack talkers i always feel like picking them up by the head 


hmmmm wheres that dudes waist..... im gonna go for the bottom of where his white shirt ends


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

that was actually 2 white tees, one on top of another. I saw him attempt to do some park while I was going up on the lift a bit later. He had actually taken his jacket off and was wearing 2 tees with crap scribbled on them (the temp was about 20F or so)


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: I went back out riding for about another hour and a half. When I went in to get a cup of water they were still at that table:laugh: They didnt move from there. U could tell because they all had layers of clothing off on the seats. But that prick still had his bandanna on. God forbid
> 
> either get on the snow or go home!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> that was actually 2 white tees, one on top of another. I saw him attempt to do some park while I was going up on the lift a bit later. He had actually taken his jacket off and was wearing 2 tees with crap scribbled on them (the temp was about 20F or so)


20f is not so bad . but 2 layers 0.o what for.... ive boarded with a hoodie and polyester layer in -21c/-6f . my rents thought i was nuts to do that but then again i love the cold


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

NoSoOp4U said:


> 20f is not so bad . but 2 layers 0.o what for.... ive boarded with a hoodie and polyester layer in -21c/-6f . my rents thought i was nuts to do that but then again i love the cold


did I mention it was windy and snowing that day? (Started about half an hour after that pic was taken)


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

this isn't a real gangsta question but anyway....were there long waits at hunter that day?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

5-7 minutes (I always go on the singles line, so it's faster for me). Too many skiers though :laugh:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Yup, singles line FTW


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: I went back out riding for about another hour and a half. When I went in to get a cup of water they were still at that table:laugh: They didnt move from there. U could tell because they all had layers of clothing off on the seats. But that prick still had his bandanna on. God forbid
> 
> And honestly I dont know whats worse. The Gansta guys...or the Gansta chicks. I really dont know..Problem with the chicks is, throw a little testosterone around a room and they get LOUD!! and LOUD!!! and LOUD!!. Its like Shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nobody cares!! either get on the snow or go home!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


for the most part I dont care what people look like. I cant. but if they are dicks, it doesnt matter what they wear for me to hate on them

I dated one of these chicks once. thought I was fond of her. shortest relationship ever. couldnt stand hearing music being played(I play bass) and would never shut up. it was terrible. If looks could kill ide watch her die.

Im average hight with a skinny ass frame. I wear 28-30 pants, so almost any snowboarding pants look baggy as hell. sorry guys 

you really gotta go with the guys being worse. I mean acting gangsta use to come along with being able to do something decently bad ass, aka stupid shit like fighting really good, or sizing people with two tech 9s lol.

dudes that act like mad gangstas on the mountain and hit up the beginner lifts are just a joke. I cant stand ego.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> 5-7 minutes (I always go on the singles line, so it's faster for me). Too many skiers though :laugh:


Nice! Not bad at all....yea we had a lot of skiers also bc the boyscouts came...but it was cool bc for the most part boyscouts are pretty civilized


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

actually just ran into a group of these types today.

first you must understand that asian "gangsters" like to measure up against other asians for some reason that i do not quite understand. second, i wear a helmet... to protect my sexy head, so i'm probably not one of the coolest looking dudes on the mountain.

anyway, i was strapping in at the lift line, scoping things out and end up accidentally eyeing this really cute girl. apparently, she was with another female friend and some guy friends who caught me staring, lol. one of them eyes me and says, "i'll run that foo over." i smile under my bandana at catch up to my friends.

strapped in at the top and head off, hitting a few good kickers when i see someone leafing in my landing area. i avoid him, stop, and see it was the guy who was talking shit. he was apparently trying very hard not to fall and couldn't get off his heels. his friends and the girl were close to him doing the same thing and i yelled, "watch your friend i almost ran him over." gave them a thumbs up and go off, smiling even more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

I like how people that wear a beanie, headphones, and a bandana think they are the shit and the best at snowboarding(Don't mean to be stereotypical). 

You can find some that wear that stuff then go up to a box and biff shit, Which I think is hilarious. They also tend to laugh at the other people who wear helmets.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I won't lie, I really hate the whole urban/gansta movement. I have met some cool people who dress/act that way, so I'm not stereotyping the people, just saying that I hate the slang and the fashion of it. It seems so very, very superficial to me. It's so focused on image and ego that real substance has nothing to do with it. Way too aggressive. Kind of irritating really, and frankly most of pop culture has gotten this way.

I'm more about being peaceful and harmonious. Maybe I'm too much of a hippie or something. ^^

BTW I wear whatever I have, including my helmet, and could not care less what other people think.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

There was a dude at Mt. High who had his pants literally buckled at mid-thigh.

Then again...it's Mt. High.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't believe there hasn't been a post on how the whole gangster style movement got it's momentum.

Surely someone wants to blame music videos, video games, snowboard companies, TV, or the like, right?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

stevetim said:


> Surely someone wants to blame music videos, video games, snowboard companies, TV, or the like, right?


I blame immaturity. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

sedition said:


> I blame immaturity. Nothing more. Nothing less.


Dont be fools people! you know what really happened stop hiding! it was the ghettos and hoods that made the gangster fashion what it was! you cant have multiple 9s and .357s in pants that fit! or onces of crack cocain in a thin jacket!

I know... I grew up in a little baptist town in the middle no where LAWL!


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Lynch[425] said:


> I know... I grew up in a little baptist town in the middle no where LAWL!


Ok, ok, your right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

i'm completely confused as to how that style made it into snowboarding. just doesnt make sense to me at all. not that want to wear tight pant eather, but when things or so baggy that they inhibit your riding, it just doesnt make any sense. but snowboarding is nearly disgusting how much of a fasion statment its become anyway. last weekend on the mt, it seemed the majority of the people were in $1000 worth of designer clothes, and couldn't ride to save their life! oh well, i stay in the woods so i dont get pissed off and beat the crap out of some unsuspecting poser  that last part is sarcasm in case anyone didnt notice


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

mc99david said:


> i'm completely confused as to how that style made it into snowboarding. just doesnt make sense to me at all. not that want to wear tight pant eather, but when things or so baggy that they inhibit your riding, it just doesnt make any sense. but snowboarding is nearly disgusting how much of a fasion statment its become anyway. last weekend on the mt, it seemed the majority of the people were in $1000 worth of designer clothes, and couldn't ride to save their life! oh well, i stay in the woods so i dont get pissed off and beat the crap out of some unsuspecting poser  that last part is sarcasm in case anyone didnt notice


I never thought gangsterness or loose clothing had to do with skateboarding, but in thise case possibly?

besides that though the majority of the people dressing that baggy would never wear that on the street. so maybe the mountain is like a secret home for them to escape to... and wear terribly baggy things lol


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Lynch[425] said:


> I never thought gangsterness or loose clothing had to do with skateboarding, but in thise case possibly?


Hah. Skateboarding in the late 80's and early 90's was _super_ gangster. So much so that I even would even go as far to say that skaters were rocking oversized clothes _before_ the hip-hop/ganster crowd was.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Observe!


Gangster 
1. A member of an organized group of criminals; a racketeer.
2. A member of a gang of delinquents.
View attachment 1057



Snowboarder
1. Someone who slides down snow-covered slopes while standing on a snowboard.
View attachment 1056


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> Observe!
> 
> 
> Gangster
> ...


lol at the dude in the back looking like a skinhead


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

mc99david said:


> i'm completely confused as to how that style made it into snowboarding. just doesnt make sense to me at all. not that want to wear tight pant eather, but when things or so baggy that they inhibit your riding, it just doesnt make any sense. but snowboarding is nearly disgusting how much of a fasion statment its become anyway. last weekend on the mt, it seemed the majority of the people were in $1000 worth of designer clothes, and couldn't ride to save their life! oh well, i stay in the woods so i dont get pissed off and beat the crap out of some unsuspecting poser  that last part is sarcasm in case anyone didnt notice


As a snowboarder who wears XXL everything thing I'll explain why it's become part of snowboarding. When you do tricks you fall. When you fall your clothes pull up and expose your skin. The bigger the clothes the less skin becomes exposed. The less skin that becomes exposed the dryer you stay and warmer you are. It's pretty simple. 

It also allows you to reach for grabs, strap into your bindings, and put your hands down to check yourself when you don't land something perfectly without your sleeves coming up to your elbows. You can sit down on anything and not worry about your jacket coming up over your ass. Plus it looks so much better than the stick figure look everyone one else is rocking.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think we're getting off base with this subjuect..It's not the way you dress, myself I wear baggy snowboard gear for the same reason stated above (it's comfortable).The problem is the way some kids carry themselves walking with a bop,throwing the N-word like it's cool.Just plain out fronting..If you smoke weed, have one Black or Latino friend and live in the suburbs..YOU ARE NOT GANSTA!!PERIOD..Wear what you want,listen to what you like. But please stop fronting.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I blame this douchebag for starting the trend


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Extremo said:


> As a snowboarder who wears XXL everything thing I'll explain why it's become part of snowboarding. When you do tricks you fall. When you fall your clothes pull up and expose your skin. The bigger the clothes the less skin becomes exposed. The less skin that becomes exposed the dryer you stay and warmer you are. It's pretty simple.
> 
> It also allows you to reach for grabs, strap into your bindings, and put your hands down to check yourself when you don't land something perfectly without your sleeves coming up to your elbows. You can sit down on anything and not worry about your jacket coming up over your ass. Plus it looks so much better than the stick figure look everyone one else is rocking.



i definitly dont wear tight clothes, i wear baggy, but not falling off. my pants are probably a good 3 inches wider than my legs so i have a full range of motion, just like you were describing, but its the super baggy to the point that pants are falling off, that just doesnt make sense. having loose clothes that are made to fit like that is one thing, but having clothes that will get caught on things and fall off is completely another. I think you are I are on the same page probably.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

PopN said:


> and I've personally sold bags of cocaine worth over a G.


lol. 

riiight. 



PopN said:


> A lot of people in the ghetto can afford whatever the hell they please, but their problem is that they're addicts and choose to spend their money on drugs, and that's the only reason most of the people I've met in my life are still in the ghetto.


wtf. i hope to god your 12-13 and still have a few years to learn some sort of sense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

more liek this guy... but i cant hate goon kills it.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

MadRopes said:


> more liek this guy... but i cant hate goon kills it.


 Goon does kill it,awesome to watch. But If you look at video's when he was younger, he was into the emo thing.Super tight pant's


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

bakesale said:


> I blame this douchebag for starting the trend


Id love to connect one punch to his face when all his friends are around, and watch every one shit them self


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I get shot at every time I go snowboarding so obviously it is gangster. Everyone carries a 9 on my block and rides with bullet proof vests. Wyrd to yo motha G


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I think a lot of people just care too much about how they look in public

Sucks for them, i can wear whatever i want and feel fine


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

you sir are a ***, its called a style. I am sorry not everyone is rocking the full matching burton set up like you, man but that would be great if everyone had the same style with the 600 dollar burton set up that would be the coolest. next thing you should try to do is make everyone stop doing certain tricks because they make them look to gangster. like "man i saw this front 3 and the way he did it made him look gangster so now noone can do front 3s because theyre gangster." honestly who wants to watch everyone that looks exactly the same. maybe you should learn to snowboard and not hate on people on a website. and say my riding shit is "gangster" because i have a big hoodie that i got for 10 bucks, have fun with your 300 burton jacket that wont fit next year


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

FoShizzle said:


> Observe!
> 
> 
> Gangster
> ...


haha there not wearing big clothes so you fail


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

mike000 said:


> you sir are a ***, its called a style.


I'm not hating on the baggy clothing. I'm hating on the people that wear the clothing and act like they straight outta compton homie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

your obviously hating on baggy clothes, your probably the guy who gets mad when someone gets to close to you when you ride over the top of the jump. You say these kids suck, sure some of them do, but ever think they are working hard and copying there idols, just look at goon. you need to learn to just appreciate snowboarding who cares if they suck and wear baggy clothes, they obviously understand snowboarding and look up to there idols or whoever.


----------

